# Starburst fresh water filling



## philiom (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just found this forum it looks good with lots of help about, I'll be visiting quite a bit in the future .

Sorry to bring a problem with my first post but can anyone help me with a problem on my 2006 Starburst?

I was filling the fresh water tank today whenever I turned on the pump to bleed air out of the pipes
there was water flowing out of the hot water outlet under the van ( where the frost protector would dump water when the weather gets cold).

There was also a drip of water from the (RED) button on the end of the hot water tank.

I thought that I had drained the system before it got really last winter.

I've never had this problem before any info will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Phil


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

That usually happens to us if we leave the release on the hot water down having forgotten to pull it up. We also tend to use a 5p or 1p to put in the gap so that it doesn't drop in transit. Pull it up until it clicks. Now I don't mean to be patronising, but if it's never happened before could be easy to rectify. If that doesn't work, then the big boys'll be along shortly.

Karen


----------



## philiom (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Caggsie,

I'll try that tomorrow, the release button is horizontal rather than vertical, but could be the problem. I'll let you know.

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It sounds like the automatic frost protection dump valve is stuck open ( if there is one ) or if it is a manual one it needs closing.

I am sorry that I cannot be more help to a fellow Starburster  as We also have a Starburst but ours is the latest model and it has a Truma Combi water heater which is completly different to the set up in your van. Your van will I think have a diesel fueled Eberspächer heater with a separate hot water tank. If it does then the best I can do for you is to point you to the Eberspächer website where you can , if you do not have them , download the instruction manuals.

Eberspächer support <<<<

Mike


----------

